# Honest Gas Milage



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Let's compare. I have a 2003 Chevy Silverado 4x4 extended cab 6 and a half foot box, fully loaded.

I have checked my mpg a number of times this summer.

In town totally 11 to 12

Highway at 65 and under 17 to 18.5

Highway at 70 and mostly 75 and 80, 14 to 15.5

I will not yet go to a smaller piece of sh*t pickup. Sorry just me.

What are the rest of you driving and what is the mpg?????

I had two similar Ford pickups before this one so you Ford boys please be honest :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

I have a 2001 GMC with a Duramax diesel. At 75 mph I get 18.5 mpg. At 65 mph I get 19.5 mph, and at 55 mph I run 21.9 mpg. About the only time I have run 21.9 was when I traveled through the wooded upper peninsula of Michigan. Then I hooked on a 3200 empty weight trailer in Middlebury, Indiana pushed the petal down, and dropped to 14 mpg.

With current diesel prices I will drive to Helena, Montana elk hunting this fall at about 60 mph. I hope hunt1 doesn't mind getting up to leave at 4:30 am. I think I can push 16 towing if I drive slow enough. I get 14 with my fifth wheel if I keep it at 60 mph.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I too have a 03 Chevy ext'd cab. I average around 16 at 70-75 mph. 19 if I cruise at 60. Hook up the boat or decoy trailer and I get 12.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

05 hemi

17-19 at 75 
can't say what i get driving 60-65 as the speedometer only hits those numbers twice once on the way up and once on the way down.
town i am lucky if i get 13

scouting 14

just bought a 91 honda accord first tank ran through her got 39.4 the thing will pay for itself in about 8000 miles.

LEt's be honest though we don't drive pickups for the mileage.
:beer: 
cbass


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Toyota Tacoma 25 mpg ( 2.4lt 4 cyl) doesn't seem to matter city or highway. My last truck was a F350 crew cab diesel, about 17mpg. I like the toyota, its the first small or foreign vehicle I've had in thirty years, great vehicle. Not any good for towing anything but I carry 900-1000 lb pumps all the time no problem.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

2000 F-150, about 18-20 on highway @ 60, 15-17 @ 70 or so. In town roughly 15.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

02 Chevy Silverado gets 15.5-16 on the HWY @ 75-80.

00 Alero (drive to work) gets 30-31 on the HWY @ 75-80.

I know someone who has a 01 Silverado and was getting 14-15 on the HWY, had his injectors cleaned and now gets 18-19.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

'05 Chev, short box ext. cab, Avg overall is 16.5 since I bought it. I drive much slower now than I used to right Monte!!! :lol:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

2003 Toyota Tundra get 13 in town and about 16 on the highway driving 65-70.

Just bought a 1996 civic and it gets 35 in town and 39-40 on the highway..

I have only put 2000 miles on my truck this entire summer.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

'03 Excursion V10:

12 City
15 Hwy @70MPH

44 gal tank @ $3.00/gal = $132 :crybaby:

Yearly fuel cost @ $3/gal: (30,000 mi/yr)($3/gal) / 13 MPG = $6923 = 17+ dozen hardcore decoys--what a spread I would have.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

100 miles/day to work X
5 days/week X
52 weeks/year =
26000 miles to go to work/year /
30 mpg X
3 $/gallon =
$2600 to get to work/year :eyeroll:

Even if I purchased a something that gets 50 mpg, I would only save 1060 dollars/year. The ROI would take me years.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

97 GMC reg cab long box, 16 mpg if I drive nice tops.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

1997 Dodge Dokato V-6 4x4

16-19 highway

8-11 in town

I just bought this truck about a month ago will not go back to a car!!!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Bobm

Is that truck 4x4??


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to have that same truck Bobm and I never got 25mpg with it... I got 20 sometimes, I also had an auto shift, ext cab is your a manual or not ext. cab.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

2000 Harley Davidson.... right at 35 mpg on the hi way... don't do city driving so I don't know what that would be.

1993 Ford soccer mom van.... 22 mpg full of hunters and dead deer... another never drove around in a town enough to know what it gets in town.

1978 Chev 4x4 12 mpg, no payments, cheap liability insurance, easy to work on, cheap parts.... it is probably cheaper to run than any thing new.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

muskat said:


> 100 miles/day to work X
> 5 days/week X
> 52 weeks/year =
> 26000 miles to go to work/year /
> ...


Muskat, i agree with your example, however if everyone in the united states did that it would hit oil companies by billions in the pocket book. The problem is getting a mojority to commit to something like that. Plus we would look like a bunch of little china men driving our little death traps i spose. It would be like living in europe.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

2004 Duramax 21mpg in MN. @55 
17 in N.D. @70mph
Scouting car 82 Rabbit diesel 52mpg 
Scouting car now hunting lite car 2 guys,1dog,no kennel,1bag of decoys


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

05 hemi Ram 250--- 15mpg at the most, 12mpg if I pull anything at all.

90 Ford F150-- 302 with a five speed-- 18 mpg


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

1994 Ford Ranger (4cyl) Manual- city probably around 15 mpg, 
Highway 65-75mph-30 mpg, thought about upgrading but with gas prices, I think i'll keep 30 mpg. :lol:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

97 chev 2500, ext cab long box 4x4. 12mpg in town and towing, maybe 14-15 if all highway and no trailer.

Been using a 98 Pontiac GP whenever I can get away with it for the past 2 years. 25-26mpg highway.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm with Bobm. 1993 Toyota Pickup 2wd POS w/ 160000 miles. 2.4l 5 speed. I average 24-26 all the time. This is city/hwy driving and I like to drive 70-75 mph. I drove to MN and back from NC loaded down and pulling a trailer and got about 20 @ 75MPH. It may be small, but payload is 1800 lbs (3/4 ton) and it tows 3500 lb, enough for me. I am a nerd and write down my mileage everytime I get gas so I have a lot of data.

RC


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Rusted out 4-cylinder 1987 Toyota 4-Runner with 480,000 klicks on it!! 28 miles to the Canadian gallon. Right now a Canadian gallon would cost you 4.5 litres @ 1.08/litre = 4.86 (Cdn) or about 4.05 (US)!! How many of you will still come to Canada to hunt? I hope our dollar keeps climbing versus your buck. Makes the beer awful cheap...although you need 2 of yours to match 1 of ours... all responsibly consumed after the hunt of course. Find a way to pinch those pennies 'cause NOT hunting won't do your mind or body any good.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

04 Chevy Avalache 13-14 in town about 17 under 65 15 over 65
05 Chrysler town and country 16-17 intown 22-24 on the highway


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

2001 Land Cruiser 
15 around town
17.6 on the highway


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

05 H1 Hummer Wagon- duramax diesel, 10mpg


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

more of a Bummer than a Hummer :lol:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you use the hummer for hunting?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

2000 chevy impala 30+ on the highway

2000 hyundai sonata 29-30 on the highway

1991 nissan king cab hunting rig...2wd. around 23-25 on the highway, been a long time since i checked it. I think it will run forever. some rust, but i still drive it every fall and spring....no air.

will be getting a van in the next couple weeks. trading off the hyundai. With the addition of the 3rd kid wife has said before i buy a pickup we must have a van. It's cool though, i really don't need a pickup right now. Especially with gas prices. The 2002 venture i'm looking at gets around 28-30 on the highway. Not bad.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

'91 Chevy 4x4 ext.-15mpg avg
'91 mint Chevy 4x4 Suburban (my hunting wagon) 13 mpg avg
The only thing that's making these trucks bearable, is that they are paid for, and insurance is reasonable. The new stuff is great, but I can't imagine a big monthly payment on top of $3+ gas. For years, I hunted from a '72 VW Beetle. I even used to carry a 15 ft canoe on top. I guess now it's payback time for the great mileage of yesteryear. Crying on the way home from the gas station, Burl


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

ahem... (embarassed kick into the dirt) 

'96 Geo Metro with 150k. 43+ mpg with just me. 38 with canoe on top and decoys, but only 55 mph. I love it though... anyone have one they want to sell? I think a guy should have about 2 or 3 of 'em as spares. Just drive until it dies and then start up the next!

Yes, it gets stuck... but not that often really. I don't field hunt for ducks so I guess thats why it usually works okay for me.

96 ford van that pulls boat gets 15 mpg.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

2000 Ford Explorer gets about 14 in town and 17 highway...but I just might be lying!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

'89 F150 - 12 MPG on the highway; I don't want to know what it gets in-town
'04 Pontiac Vibe - 35 MPG on the highway; Haven't had it long enough to get an in-town MPG


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

92 f150 12mpg 88 bronco 12mpg 92 bronco 15 mpg (little302) and the wifes rig 99 expedition last time out 16.9 mpg I almost bought a new f250 v-10 this spring just couldnt stomach the payment book again


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

fishless, I bet your glad that you didn't get the v-10.  That woulda went through gas like nothing.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

howlplay: I was just kidding about the Hummer. I figured if Cbass could lie about his 05 hemi getting 17-19 miles to the gallon at 75, then I can drive a Hummer. 

Plus I wanted to see if anybody would get all worked about using a $146,500 rig for hunting (did "build your own" at the Hummer website)

03 Silverado 15.2-16.2 at 70-75 mph.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My toyota is a 2 wheel drive extended cab automatic with 130000 mile on it no problems so far and a consistant 25 mpg in combined city hwy driveing. I think toyota screwed up upsizing the new Tacoma.
Gas is between 4 and 6 dollars a gallon here today, the result of a rumor creating a run on the gas stations.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't believe there are no suburbans?

Had a 94 that got 13 tops on the road and 11 in town. Now have a 00 gets [email protected] 77 and 12 in town.

Got a 93 camry w/v6 that I might have to take this year that gets around 25. It's got leather seats so the mud and snow from the dogs should clean up easily.

I might have to get a job. :eyeroll:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

2004 Ford F150 Offroad. 5.4 V-8. To and from work, 70% highway about 15-16 mpg. On trips 100% highway about 17-18 mpg.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

2002 VW Jetta diesel wagon. Can tow duck boat, holds 2 labradors, comfortable drving for my 6' 2" body.
Average mileage for 70,000 miles we have driven it, 47.8 mpg.

Use my 95 ford explorer to tow fishing boat, about 17 mpg.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

91 S10 4x4 4.7l 16-17 in town and 17-19 on Hwy, Add a 14; bapot or small decoy trailer and average 13-14mpg

'89 Ford superduty 7.4l 6 mpg Utility truck (5 tons emptyt weight). I just did a going over with tune up, etc and do not know if the mileage will pick up some.

Hey guys, make sure you list your engine size and if 2wd or 4wd as that makes a difference. :beer:


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

99 F150 4.6L 4x2 I get about 17mpg @ 80 and 20 mpg @ 60. In town it gets about 14 mpg. Not too great for a 2wd.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 5, 2005)

99 F250 Ext cab 4X4 V10
10 mpg always, In the city. on the highway, with boat or without boat
in 4wd mountain roads with a camp trailer. it dont matter it never changes
but what im a gona do its paid for :wink: 
I just bought a cummter car to get to work in I'm gettin 25 -28 mpg
I love this thing. Oh ya ITS A CORVETTE v8 :thumb: 
gatta keep the truck to haul my decoys and dog


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm with you Wingnut love the vette. Mine runs a consistent 24 mpg with the cruise set at 85. They just aint worth a crap for scouting.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 5, 2005)

g/o said:


> I'm with you Wingnut love the vette. Mine runs a consistent 24 mpg with the cruise set at 85. They just aint worth a crap for scouting.


I kept the truck for hunt'n fish'n and trips to the dump :beer: 
dont know how the vette would handle towin the boat :wink:


----------

